# Change of Theme!



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

No Zombies this year. I have to postpone it till Hallowe'en IV. 

This year will be XIII, which is great, and I'll go with my signature theme: Tavern the Black Widow (Taveerne de Zwarte Weduwe).

We already have the legend posted on the website, so people will regognise it. Should start at the beginning: I changed bars. I actually bought a bar yesterday...a pub-restaurant sort of thing. It's kind of weird here, you have to buy it first, in order to try and get a loan. So Now I'm trying to get a loan for it. Feels like the wrong way round, and it's really exhausting waiting for the hammer to come down... But it's my dream location and if it works out, I'll be the happiest woman in Western Europe! 

So now that the surroundings have changed from a black-hole kind of nght club upstrais somewhere, to an old-fashioned, cosy, hobbit-thing, I have to change theme.

Seen that I won't have much money by that time (probably trying to survive instead), I have to work with the bar's own looks for decoration.

No problem, I wanted to do my basic Tavern theme before and it just feels right at Hallowe'en XIII...

Will be the first full out Hallowe'en for many Dutch people here...

So I thought of making it an old school haunted house. It's a pretty big bar, with an extra floor upstairs and to stairs towards it, so I should have enough space for a good haunted house!

Can't wait till I get the key!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW! this sounds exciting!! Good Luck! can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ohh, sounds like a blast and congratulations on your new bar location.


----------

